# Pimp my Uniphoxx as Italian Flag and Salamander



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

The Italian UniVolpe or Uniphoxx reloaded made in aluminum and pimping a clear Uniphoxx with a Van Halen Salamander finish. il not a professional body painter but I used a lot of cared and good quality products.Don't know how much this finishes will last in the meantime I will have fun with such great frames!! Hope you like my mods!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hang on - 'made in aluminium' - how you get that done - Sandcast from the original plastic?

Both look great - like the salamander pattern.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Aaaaaa,aluminum uniphoxx!!!!!!!! I will sell my soul to the devil for one of those!!!! (Very easy option as I have no money ????)


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Hang on - 'made in aluminium' - how you get that done - Sandcast from the original plastic?
> 
> Both look great - like the salamander pattern.


Spot on!

Thanks!!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

skropi said:


> Aaaaaa,aluminum uniphoxx!!!!!!!! I will sell my soul to the devil for one of those!!!! (Very easy option as I have no money ????)


I have this one sand casting made and an original alu made by Wasp. If I change my mind I will ask for you soul ok?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

mostho said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaaa,aluminum uniphoxx!!!!!!!! I will sell my soul to the devil for one of those!!!! (Very easy option as I have no money ????)
> ...


It's a deal, Uniphoxx's and Chalice's with level fork tips are worth much more than my soul anyway ???? 
(I would throw something in ofc ????)


----------

